# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Гитара и творчество. ZOTIKOS

## zotik

Зот Малахов
Играть на классической гитаре начал с 7 лет. С 9 до 19 лет интенсивно повышал свой уровень игры на гитаре у лучших гитаристов мира. 
Принимал участие и стал Лауреатом 1-х премий престижных международных конкурсов и фестивалей России, Украины, Латвии, Польши, Испании, Германии и США. 
 В 2004 году на Первом Всемирном Конгрессе Гитары в г. Балтимор, США, - показательное выступление, в классическом жанре. было признано лучшим.   
 В июне 2005 в финале "Всемирной Олимпиады Звёзд" (Юрмала, Латвия) награжден Кубком "Гранд Чемпион Исполнитель" и сертификатом, 
дающий право представлять Россию в Голливуде.
В Августе 2005 года в Голливуде, Калифорния, США, на "Всемирном Чемпионате исполнительских видов искусств", стал обладателем 3-х золотых медалей: 
в классическом, современном и оригинальном жанре, в полуфинале получил  звание "Абсолютного Чемпиона инструментального жанра".
 В финале стал обладателем высшего титула Олимпиады -- "Гранд Чемпион - Инструменталист".
В 2006 году защитил диплом с отличием об окончании Краснодарского Государственного Университета Культуры и Искусств (факультет консерватории) 
с присвоением  звания  "Концертирующий гитарист", " Артист". 
 Сегодня пишу музыку и играю в разных жанрах и направлениях : Классика , New Age- (музыка нового века),  Live PROJECT.  (Техно, Прогрессивная классика, 
Брейкбит, Драм Н бейс)
My Sate: http://www.zotmalakhov.com  My video:  http://www.youtube.com/user/ZotMalakhov 
myspace: http://www.myspace.com/zotmalakhov

FINAL, Hollywood, California, USA  (Roland Dyens  "Fuoco" Fragment)   

Please, listen to my new The musical composition - "My dream"

----------

Владислав Рыбчинский (31.08.2020)

----------


## Лев

*zotik*,
 Браво!!! Добро пожаловать! 
Рекомендую послушать великолепного гитариста :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*zotik*,
 Приветствую талантливого музыканта! о вас нам уже рассказывала Ириша Скво и ссылки давала. Теперь - лично Зот у нас, надеюсь, что не в гостях, а надолго.

----------


## zotik

> *zotik*,
>  Приветствую талантливого музыканта! о вас нам уже рассказывала Ириша Скво и ссылки давала. Теперь - лично Зот у нас, надеюсь, что не в гостях, а надолго.


Спасибо! всегда приятно получить хорошие новости от друзей !  Большое спасибо за ваш комментарий относительно моего творчества!  Я всегда буду рад откликнуться на ваши приглашения!

----------


## steve.dog

Позитив!  :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

> The musical composition - "My dream"


Здорово!!! Нежно, мечтательно...   :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

*zotik*,
 Будет время сыграй и запиши(если понравится) мою обработку и выставь в своей теме.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1401728m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1393536m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*zotik*,
Рада, Зот Зотович, что появился!!!! :Oj:  :Ok:   Не пропадай!

*РЕКОМЕНДУЮ ПОСЛУШАТЬ ЗОТА!!!* :Aga:

----------


## zotik

> *zotik*,
> Рада, Зот Зотович, что появился!!!!  Не пропадай!
> 
> *РЕКОМЕНДУЮ ПОСЛУШАТЬ ЗОТА!!!*


  С П А С И Б О !!!!
Рад вас видеть!!!!  На Ю -тубе времени просто нет . На 850 писем нужно дать ответы (шаблоны) .  Успеваю сказать спасибо только за подписку. 
Главное что со всего мира и это радует. наши русские, редко подписываются, поэтому и решил открывать свои темы на наших форумах так же!  
Этот сайт мне нравится , пока не ругают! 
Всем привет 
Зоты

----------


## zotik

> *zotik*,
>  Будет время сыграй и запиши(если понравится) мою обработку и выставь в своей теме.
> [IMG]http://*********ru/1401728m.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://*********ru/1393536m.jpg[/IMG]


Спасибо ЛЕВ. 
Конечно я попробую!  Удачи тебе в творчестве!!

----------


## zotik

Лёва спасибо! Я сразу не увидел, что за произведение. Я сейчас как раз готовлю к выпуску новый блог в Тюбике с еврейской музыкой. так что вовремя !

----------


## Лев

*zotik*,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1dK_FEb5so

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> поэтому и решил открывать свои темы


ПРАВИЛЬНО, ПРАВИЛЬНО!
А я давно уже внесла тебя и Дубровину в *ДРУГИЕ КАНАЛЫ*, Пустынника хотела бы, но его банят постоянно... Так-что если хотя бы 
на грамм в рекламе помогаю - рада!  На встречу бы вам, Зоты, выбраться! Вдруг союзы какие случаться......

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Этот сайт мне нравится , пока не ругают!


Здесь люди годами живут и дружат в реале (в отличии от множества других сайтов) - я же говорила :Aga: 

*P.S.  ЗОТ, У НАС ТАААКИИИИЕ  ДЕФФЧОНООНКИ!!!!*:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## zotik

[QUOTE=Рыжая Скво;2764215]Здесь люди годами живут и дружат в реале (в отличии от множества других сайтов) - я же говорила :Aga: 

*P.S.  ЗОТ, У НАС ТАААКИИИИЕ  ДЕФФЧОНООНКИ!!!!*:rolleyes::biggrin:[/QU

ПРИДЕТСЯ ИСКАТЬ НЕВЕСТУ!  Но, наверное трудней найти (девченку)
Все в творчестве, я смотрю !!!!  Удачи ! Я не сомневаюсь, что у вас очень веселая компания!  Мы присоединимся обязательно! 
Привет от старшего!

----------


## zotik

> *zotik*,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1dK_FEb5so


Лев, я зашел, но у них нет звука.  Играют конечно возможно и круто!

----------


## zotik

> *zotik*,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1dK_FEb5so


Лев, там нет звука?

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Мы присоединимся обязательно!


Вот это радует!  :Aga:  :Ok: 




> Привет от старшего!


И папе от меня!  :Aga:  :Oj:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Лев, там нет звука?


У меня есть  :Aga:

----------


## baranov107

Понравилась композиция Oasis. Сначала подумал, что это группа Oasis и кавер или переделка. В итоге неплохо написанная композиция.  :Smile3:

----------


## Владислав Рыбчинский

Здорово!

----------

